# Latest little inquart



## Tndavid (Nov 19, 2016)

Getting the Au powder all washed up.


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 20, 2016)

And the end product (next to moma)!!






Sorry for being sideways, it's late.


----------



## upcyclist (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks brother.


----------



## chuckgambale (Nov 21, 2016)

Your powder looks fantastic as does the pipe in the finished product. I read basically every single post and it's rare to see such good progress so quick. The genius here is so simplistic that almost no one gets it. Take the cotton out of your ears and put it in your mouth if you can't do it don't tell people how to do it. If someone did it before you and there way is acceptable by general consensus on the forum and it works then do it that way don't reinvent the wheel making it square in the process. Rant over really great progress and fantastic shiny.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 21, 2016)

Tndavid definitely hit the ground running with the refining gig. It has been impressive to watch him go. 

Looking good! Closing in on that first 31.1!! 8)


----------



## upcyclist (Nov 21, 2016)

chuckgambale said:


> The genius here is so simplistic that almost no one gets it. Take the cotton out of your ears and put it in your mouth if you can't do it don't tell people how to do it.


Nailed it! One of my favorite truisms is a sort of corollary to that: "You have two ears and one mouth--use them proportionately." 

I can't always keep my mouth shut, but if I am piping up on a subject with which I don't have practical experience, I generally try to make it clear I'm asking questions, or at least caveat what I'm saying heavily enough that hopefully people don't think I'm an expert (or that I think that I am).


----------



## kurtak (Nov 21, 2016)

Tndavid

Nice :!: 8) 

So you show us pics of the new addition sitting on the scale along with moma (the big button from other processing - but you don't show a pic of just the new addition one the scale  

So are you going to tell us the weight (&/or show a pic on scale) of just the new addition :?: 

Or do we have to guess :?: 

And if we have to guess - does the winner that gets it right get all the gold sitting on the scale as a prize :twisted: :lol: :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 21, 2016)

I'll guess 3.72 g.

Dave


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 21, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I'll guess 3.72 g.
> 
> Dave


Why am I sensing Dave is using simple mathematics. :wink: 
Yes it is 3.72 grams. And I really, really appreciate all the positive comments. When I want something, I go after it pretty hard. It's been me for as long as I can remember. When I become passionate about something it kinda engulfs my soul. Hard to explain. Lol. But again the credit goes to you guys!!! Thank you again..


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 21, 2016)

And Kurt keep your eyes open for possibly a special Christmas Raffle :wink:


----------

